# FR: de l'alcool / d'alcool



## frenchie911

I am confused with the following sentences and whether or not they need de l' or d' 

Tu as mis de l'alcool (or d'alcool) dans cette salade?

and Dans le sud de la France, on fait la cuisine avec de l'huile et d'ail (ou de l'ail).

Both l'ail and l'alcool are masculine.


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

de l' is correct in both cases


----------



## Luongo

the correct usage for both is:

*de l'alcool*, as in *As-tu mis de l'alcool dans la salade?*
and
*de l'ail*, as in *on fait la cuisine avec de l'huile et de l'ail.*


----------



## pastrygirl

de la, du, des = some

simply "de" often is used when in English we wouldn't need any connecting word at all but switch the word order:  e.g., lava cave, grotte de lave;

or would use "of"  (quantity):  une bouteille de vin, un kilo de pommes


----------



## pbx

On dit plutôt _On fait la cuisine *à l'huile et à l'ail*_


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

oui on parle d'une cuisine à l'huile, au beurre... générique
mais on fait aussi de la cuisine avec de l'huile... mode opératoire


----------



## frenchie911

d'ac... mais je n'ai pas de choix... la phrase utilise "avec" et je dois choisir entre de ou de l'... "à" n'est pas un de mes choix.


Mais merci comme même.

c'est pourqoui j'ai demandé entre les choix "de" ou "de l'"...

Je n'ai pas demandé si on pourrait utiliser "avec" ou non.


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

frenchie911 said:


> d'ac... mais je n'ai pas de choix... la phrase utilise "avec" et je dois choisir entre de ou de l'... "à" n'est pas un de mes choix.



donc la réponse est de l'


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour, 
La différence entre "de l'" "du" et "de" est parfois assez simple.
"du" "de la" "de l'" sont des articles partitifs. Pour la simplicité, nous dirons que le mot "de" n'est pas une préposition, mais qu'il fait partie de l'article partitif.
"Je mange du pain" -> I am eating (some) bread.
Si on utilise la véritable préposition "de", (comme par exemple avec l'expression "avoir envie de" ou "avoir besoin de" ou tout simplement la forme négative "pas de",)
alors il y a des règles de contraction :
De + Du -> DE
De + De L' -> D'
De + De La -> DE

Par exemple : "Je mange du pain" (article partitif) --> "Je ne mange pas de pain" ("pas de" + "du" -> "pas de")
ou encore : "J'ai envie de pain" ("envie de" + "du" -> "envie de")


----------



## WannaBFluent

Bonjour,
Je cherche à expliquer la règle grammaticale qui pousse le mot 'alcool' à passer du partitif au défini en passant d'un sens négatif à positif.

(A) il boit de l'alcool (positif, défini)
(B) il ne boit pas d'alcool (négatif, partitif)


----------



## atcheque

FR: (ne pas) aimer (manger/boire) + de / article partitif (du, de la) / défini (le, la) - grammaire
FR: boire le/du vin - grammaire
FR: En boire encore serait dangereux - grammaire
FR: envie de boire du/un - grammaire


----------



## Maître Capello

WannaBFluent said:


> la règle grammaticale qui pousse le mot 'alcool' à passer du partitif au défini


C'est en fait un partitif dans les deux cas… La règle est simple : lorsque l'on transforme une phrase positive en phrase négative, l'article indéfini ou partitif du COD se réduit à _de._

(A) _Il boit *de l'*alcool_ (article partitif)
(B) _Il ne boit pas *d'*alcool_ (article partitif)


----------



## RingOfFire

Hi Frenchie, I think your confusion comes from the fact that it is indeed possible to use "d'alcool" and "d'ail" in French if it's in a negative sentence. You must hear that sometimes but don't quite get the reason for the difference. examples: 
Il y a de l'alcool / Il n'y a pas d'alcool. 
Il y a de l'ail / Il n'y a pas d'ail.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Maître Capello said:


> C'est en fait un partitif dans les deux cas… La règle est simple : lorsque l'on transforme une phrase positive en phrase négative, l'article indéfini ou partitif du COD se réduit à _de._
> 
> (A) _Il boit *de l'*alcool_ (article partitif)
> (B) _Il ne boit pas *d'*alcool_ (article partitif)


Ahhh d’acc! Merci Maître


----------

